# Seat lug on 585



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

Was reading up on some of the technology behind the 585 and there is a good deal of mention given to the seat lug which appears in photos as a rounded lug that is facing in the opposite direction from most lugs. The literature states that it is made of the same carbon fiber as the frame. On my 2006 585 that the dealer built for me, I seem to have a standard black aluminum lug which faces in the usual direction (tightens in the rear). Does anyone know if Look has changed this part on the new frames or is something odd going on? TIA.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

windcheater said:


> Was reading up on some of the technology behind the 585 and there is a good deal of mention given to the seat lug which appears in photos as a rounded lug that is facing in the opposite direction from most lugs. The literature states that it is made of the same carbon fiber as the frame. On my 2006 585 that the dealer built for me, I seem to have a standard black aluminum lug which faces in the usual direction (tightens in the rear). Does anyone know if Look has changed this part on the new frames or is something odd going on? TIA.


your seat tube clamp is the new upgraded clamp, the 2005 had some problems, as the tubes were so stiff the clamps couldn't compress them properly. not to worry


----------



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

*seat lug*



sirbikealot said:


> your seat tube clamp is the new upgraded clamp, the 2005 had some problems, as the tubes were so stiff the clamps couldn't compress them properly. not to worry



thanks.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

To further clarify - the seat lug and the seat clamp are two different things. The seat lug is the frame section that connects the top tube, seat tube, and seat stays. The seat clamp is the aluminum piece that pinches the seat lug closed to hold the seat post. The lug is carbon, the clamp is aluminum, and the clamp was redesigned halfway through last model year.


----------

